# POLL: Have you memorized the WSC?



## nwink (Apr 27, 2012)

How much of the Westminster Shorter Catechism have you memorized? This is not for bragging rights but rather encouragement to see that others have accomplished this beneficial feat.


----------



## Pergamum (Apr 27, 2012)

Memorized it for RTS. Now trying to figure out how to teach it simply to locals here...


----------



## Covenant Joel (Apr 27, 2012)

I memorized it when I was a kid in Sunday School, and I had to re-memorize for my RTS graduation as well.


----------



## Curt (Apr 27, 2012)

Memorized it all for ordination 30+ years ago.


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (Apr 27, 2012)

I "attempted" to memorize the WSC, and while doing so, I began to study the WLC.
While reading the WLC I simply fell in love with it, and put asside the WSC memorization.
Now, I am in the terrible issue of word slippage and Q.Numbers in the Sunday School Study of the SC due to my attempts to memorize the WLC. ugh...

---------- Post added at 11:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:38 AM ----------




Pergamum said:


> Memorized it for RTS





Curt said:


> Memorized it all for ordination



I Wonder if memorization of the WLC could be accepted in the place of memorization of the WSC?


----------



## jawyman (Apr 27, 2012)

I have most of the WSC memorized, but we also incorporate learning a new question and answer during family worship. My children are preparing to recite the WSC before the session once they have it completely memorized.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Apr 27, 2012)

We haven't worked with the WSC with our son; instead we're using the TAG books and the Baptist Catechism songs from Founders Press. He calls the songs "my first and chiefest being music." 

I don't want to derail the thread so I'll stop typing now. Carry on!


----------



## Jack K (Apr 27, 2012)

Hardly any. I was raised with the Heidelberg and that's what I know large chunks of.


----------



## arapahoepark (Apr 27, 2012)

Being a new Reformed convert and go to a non-denominational church...my kids know more so far, even though I don't have kids


----------



## dudley (Apr 27, 2012)

I’m an ex Roman catholic turned reformed Presbyterian Protestant. The one thing Roman Catholics have in common with Presbyterians is both churches have catechisms. 

I have read all of the shorter catechism and I have pretty much memorized the following sections because my goal now is to concentrate on learning the things that we Presbyterians believe but are not believed in the Roman church. I also am in a weekly bible class because I wan to learn scripture ,something I never learned well in the catholic church. I am also now in a six week class on what Presbyterians believe. The first week was Presbyterian history. This past week was How Presbyterians read and interpret scripture, next weeks we will be studying how the Presbyterian church is governed and the following weeks will deal with the sacraments , particularly the Lords Supper , the Westminster Confession of Faith and the other Reformed confessions. I am learning little by little what it means to be a Presbyterian.

The following questions in each of these sections I have memorized, because they help me understand who I am now as Protestant and a Presbyterian.
Application of Redemption
God's Effective Call
Benefits in this life
Justification
Adoption
Sanctification

Duty of the Redeemed
The Moral Law
Brief Summary
Exposition of the ten commandments
Transgression and Penalty
God's command in the gospel
Faith
Repentance Leading to Life
The Means of Grace
The Word of God
The Sacraments
Baptism
The Lord's Supper
Prayer
Exposition of the Lord's Prayer


----------



## Rufus (Apr 27, 2012)

I know the first Q and A by memory. Other than that no. I tried to but I forgot about it.


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 27, 2012)

Had to memorize all of the WSC for seminary.


----------



## AThornquist (Apr 27, 2012)

I have enjoyed reading a couple of questions each day out of the modern Baptist adaptation of the WSC and praying about what is read (and doing the same with a paragraph or two of the 1689 LBCF). I don't have any plans on memorizing all the Q/A though.


----------



## travstar (Apr 28, 2012)

I can count on one hand the things I regret about my childhood and youth, and not having grown up in a home where I was catechised is one of them. I'm going through and learning the WLC (that's Wesminster Larger Catechism, not William Lane Craig), and it would be MUCH easier if I had the short version of many of the answers ingrained in my head.

My wife, on the other hand, grew up where until you said the WSC, you didn't get your driver's license.


----------



## NB3K (Apr 28, 2012)

Sorry I know more of Calvin's works more than anyone else in the Reformed Church.


----------



## Mindaboo (Apr 28, 2012)

I have the first twenty questions memorized. My children on the other hand have almost all of it done. The youngest has the whole thing down pretty well. I'm working through it for the second time with my two youngest. The more I work with them the more I memorize myself. I'm just not as quick as they are. We review it every morning before school.


----------



## NB3K (Apr 28, 2012)

Joshua said:


> NB3K said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry I know more of Calvin's works more than anyone else in the Reformed Church.
> ...





I voted that I know the first Q&A.

I have spent more time reading the Reformer's works more than anyone else like the geneva catechism.


----------



## goodnews (Apr 28, 2012)

One of the seminary prof's at Erskine used to require it for all ARP's. There was also a $150 Scholarship when completed. I remember thinking that if i had to memorize it just for the money it wouldn't be worth it.


----------



## py3ak (Apr 29, 2012)

NB3K said:


> Joshua said:
> 
> 
> > NB3K said:
> ...



Jason, you got the head scratch because your lack of punctuation made it appear that you were claiming to know Calvin's works more (better) than anyone else in the Reformed church. "...anything else" would have done more to clear up your point than "anyone else" because your reference was to the Reformer's _works_, which are a thing, not to the Reformer, who is a person.


----------



## NB3K (Apr 29, 2012)

py3ak said:


> NB3K said:
> 
> 
> > Joshua said:
> ...



I'm sorry for the mix up. I just wanted to comment that I have been studying Calvin and his works more than any other work. I think of all the giants of the Christian faith Calvin is the closest to Paul.


----------

